# The Sneaky Little Air Cannon That Could... By: Village Haunt.



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Like Air Cannons?
Like scaring people?
Then what could be better than a long range remote control, portable, battery operated air cannon?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I know what could be better. A complete step by step pictorial how to on how to make it! lol


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yes Yes Show Me How


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Air Cannon*

Yeah lets go with the HOW TO I like it.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

This was one of my cannons used in the 2006 haunt.

The barrel is ABS (In pic) but I used a cardboard tube in the haunt.

The noise is more a whoosh than a BALM!
I will post a how-to as soon as time permits...

Any hoo...
The CONFETTI CANNON kicked @$$.
I fired 20 bags of confetti 30 feet!
I almost drowned 3 elderly people.
Needless to say I had to get them fresh champagne glasses... :devil:


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is the video clip.
Sorry the video is so dark at midnight, but they had all the lights off.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Have I mentioned that I hate you? 

Great little cannon ya got there!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

ARRRESOME


I hate you too.


----------

